# PLEASE NO



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just so you know Dad , nobody likes hotdogs.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He kinda looks like Dobby from Harry Potter....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> He kinda looks like Dobby from Harry Potter....


You're absolutely right!!! I knew he reminded me of something, but couldn't remember exactly what!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

DH just saw this pic,and said "oh he looks like thingy from Harry Potter".So I showed him the following posts,it seems we are all thinking along the same lines!


----------

